# Supplier Specials Page



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I am not sure how to facilitate it. The users agreement would have to be considered and Barry would have to make a decision. As it is not there is no commercial advertising on BeeSource, however we do have a For Sale forum for registered users.

I suppose that any supplier that has registered is welcome to post items for sale in the For Sale forum.

I'll check with Barry. I like the idea of suppliers offering special pricing to BS members.

Come to think of it, it has been done. John Seets of Permacomb has in the past offered discounts to us, so, yeah, it's doable.

I suppose all we need is a person to solicit suppliers to participate.


----------



## BeeTeach (Nov 10, 2005)

Shane G not Shaun......


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

This might be a good avenue to accomplish the goals of the buying club idea.


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

Great idea Coyote! Maybe a discount card issued by Beesource for a small dicount card fee, with the proceeds from the card going to help upkeep the site. Of course the member(s) would have an option not to purchase a card if he/she chooses.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Another site I used to frequent quite a bit
had a "Sponsors Page". Not sure if they had
to pay (I would guess they had to donate a
set amount to the cause).


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Pay! Whats this all about. I see many outfits listed in the Queens/Supplies page on this forum benefit for years without even contributing to beesource. I have requested in the past, and yet was ignored. And now someone mentions "pay".

I have excepted the fact that listing my products on the "for sale" forum is fine. I can update it as needed, keep it fresh in the limelight by bumping it occasionally to the top, and actually it works fine.

Who's going to pay to advertise? One set of people (queen/suppliers page) are listed free with little contribution to the forum. The other group just lists in the for sale section. If I have good product at good prices, why would I pay to be listed on another thread?

Will you do away with the queens/suppliers page? Do away with the for sale section? Will you not allow anyone to advertise without a contribution or a paid advertisement. Will this include everyone?

I think between the queen/suppliers page, and the for sale forum, there is already an avenue for any supplier to advertise. If someone wants to see the benefit of offering a discount, they are free to do it now as it is.

I see 5,000 beesource members soliciting a supplier to offer discounts, about the same as Sam's club or Costco pressuring manufactureres and suppliers for lower prices due to the membership numbers and buying power. And boy have I heard enough from the anti-Walmart crowd on this forum over the years.

I think thats its "add a thread" frenzy lately. Unless the beesource memebers are not donating enough for Barry to maintain the site, I see no reason beyond the "Queens/Suppliers" page, and the "for sale' page.

I buy for quality and past performance. I am loyal to those who have treated me with respect, honesty, and good service. I don't think I would change a supplier for the mere fact of some small discount. It is the masses that change for a small savings that have shut down the mom and pops stores over the years. Price was choosen over loyalty and other principles.

I'll go against the grain on this one. I know its not often.  If a supplier see's the benefits of offering discounts, more power to them. To set up a system or make a effort to pressure or solicit one, it rubs me. Sorry.


----------



## BeeTeach (Nov 10, 2005)

Notice that my intent in starting this thread was for users to share the "pro's and con's" of having an area specific to suppliers. We have certainly aired a few! I personally like the idea of members being alerted to special opportunities from suppliers. Maybe this can be accomplished through the For Sale area. The buyers club may be difficult and time consuming and may go against the ideals of some members. On the surface I too will rant about the effects of WalMart and Sam's but a considerable portion of my income each week goes to both because of economics. I don't believe that the intent of Beesource is to profit from nor facilitate the ability to profit from others. 
BB- Have you bounced this off Barry?
Bjorn- You originally state that you have in the past thought that contributions should be made by suppliers (I may be misintepreting this paragraph) when they advertise here. What has changed this opinion?

There are many here that are much wiser with considerable more experience on this forum than I. None of the above statements are meant to increase anyone's blood pressure.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

"The buyers club may be difficult and time consuming and may go against the ideals of some members."

Keep in mind that there are members who represent nearly every facet of beekeeping, and not everyone has the same interests. 

For example, Bjorn points out in the Betterbee thread that he buys $20,000 worth of gear each year. That establishes a relationship with suppliers that's completely different than my $500 per year. The guys spending tens of thousands are already receiving quantity and dollar volume discounts. 

The beeks who live near a supply house have a different interest than those of us for whom freight accounts for 30% or more of the final cost of an item. 

There are folks here who depend on honey prices, queen prices, package prices, and selling supplies to feed their families, and others for whom the price of honey or the margin on a brood box is simply the cost of our hobby or our passion.

I envision a buying club or specials page as something similar to the punch card at the place I buy coffee. After I demonstrate a certain level of loyalty, I'm rewarded with a freebie or a discount. I don't get the same break as the guy who buys 100 lbs of ground coffee each week to serve in his restaurant, but I get a better deal than the guy who's just passing through town. 

As it now stands, I don't see any acknowledgement by suppliers that beesource members constitute a market segment that's worth the trouble to solicit. Maybe we don't. But if I were peddling equipment and supplies, I would find out in a hurry who these folks are and make every effort to attract their business, and I would make it worth their while to shop with me.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

>>>>Bjorn- You originally state that you have in the past thought that contributions should be made by suppliers (I may be misinterpreting this paragraph) when they advertise here. What has changed this opinion?<<<<

In my opinion, a contribution is not a mandatory fee, but rather a gratuity extended willingly.

And that is the way I received Bjorn's input. A supplier should make a contribution, but the final decision should be his, not a mandatory price required of him for the privilege.

Bjorn, if that's not your feeling, I stand corrected.


----------



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm with Bjorn on this one. If suppliers wish to make special discounts to the BS membership thay can do so on the For Sale forum. If it is in their best interest to advertise to the members here then the proper place to do so is already established. As a matter of fact, I distinctly recall Shastins Millworks doing just that a number of times already.

I just don't see the need to create more complications for anyone.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I don't have time right now to go into this as I'd like, but want to add this. Yes, BB did alert me to this topic. Right now I'm just interested in reading everyones input on it. Right now I'm more interested in getting the new board working and not adding more to the existing board. I am on the fence about how best to support the site. Donations continue to covered the costs of upgrading, but I'd like to come up with a way to have those who benefit from the site, support it, like suppliers. I could also make the board a paid membership, say $5, so the cost would be shared equally. Also make the free membership board with ads, paid membership board ad free. Different ways to do this, not sure the best way. Right now everyone gets free exposure (suppliers, for sale, etc.) I think with as large a membership there is and the traffic the site gets, this would be a value to anyone wanting to get the business.

Please give your input.

- Barry


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Barry...... I have a link to a site that
traveled a similar road a long time back.
It is the IH Cub Cadet site of which I was
(and am) a member. They too have the free
for sale section, required membership to
post, and if is donation based.

They went with a "Sponsors Page" and it is
successful. It is actually very handy for
buyers as well as it puts suppliers all
together in a "rare" hobby.

My "vote" would be to emulate them. Continue
with the free "For Sale" section, continued
free will donations, and a paid Sponsor page
with links to the sponsors site. The page
remains static with few if any changes and the
specials are at the sponsors site. 

http://www.ihcubcadet.com/cgi-bin/discus/discus.pl


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

You'll note that "The Sandbox" is the
same are this sites "Tailgater". They
had to go with the following.

"Somewhere to post off topic and yak... Please, NO POLITICS, RELIGION, SMUT OR OTHER POTENTIALLY DIVISIVE POSTINGS. These posts will be deleted."


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I just got a contact from the IH Cub site and
they require the charge/donation of $150 per
year for the box ad with link capabilities.

I would think Dadant, Manns, etc would be more
than interested.


----------

